# 14 Days SINCE Halloween!



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

This is one of my favorite poems - Author Unknown

It reminds me to be in the Here and Now.

Contentment

It was Spring, but it was Summer I wanted:
The warm days and the great outdoors.

It was Summer, but it was Fall I wanted:
The colorful leaves and the cool, dry air.

It was Fall, but it was Winter I wanted:
The beautiful snow and the joy of the holiday season.

It was Winter, but it was Spring I wanted:
The warmth and blossoming of nature.

I was a child, and it was adulthood I wanted:
The freedom and the respect.

I was 20, but it was 30 I wanted:
To be mature and sophisticated.

I was middle-aged, but it was 20 I wanted:
The youth and the free spirit.

I was retired, but it was middle-aged I wanted:
The presence of mind without limitations.

My life was over,
and I never got what I wanted.



Author Unknown


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

this was all so very well put! but what hit home was this:

"Just before Halloween, and really ANY special event, I often find myself stating -- "So much to do -- so little time...!" It robs me of the full experience and deprives me just enough of living the moment, that I sometimes collapse into a puddle of sadness, lamenting 'it all went by sooo fast!! What happened!?!"

wow...that is me! and i will change my tune and be thankful. thank you for sharing such wonderful well said words


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow Susie, is that me ou what??!!?? I too have tried to be more in the moment, not that it always works, but I need to keep trying, thanks for starting this thoughtful blog. we all need reminding!


----------

